# Thoughts on the ADA Background light



## Nathanh2150 (6 May 2021)

Hi All,
Today wile visiting my favourite aquascaping store in Norwich I came across an ADA Background Lighting Unit that goes on the back of the aquarium which can be dimmed to the preferred ambience to suite your aquarium. I am more then likely gonna dibble into my savings to get one for my aquascaper 900 but I wouldn’t know where to start to look for one at a bargain of a price I’m not fussed if it’s brand new or second hand as long as it’s all in working condition without any issues. The only reason I have thought about this as I have made a small mistake with my aquarium where I’m not able to move it as it’s in a very tight corner of the room and the wall is painted white but it’s making the water look like a yellow tinge colour even when a water change has been done ✅. There’s enough room for my fingers to go to the back of the tank but for my arm that’s a no go 🙅‍♂️ so not even able to stick a backing to the tank and smoothing it down and really don’t want to drain it all the way down and remove all the inner items in the tank to get to just the back of the tank. I’m probs waffling on but want to add as much information as possible 😆 btw if anyone has one that’s not designed by Ada but a 3rd party please let me know and add your photos 👍🏻


----------



## aquascape1987 (6 May 2021)

Looks good. Saw one yesterday at Aquarium Gardens. But in my opinion the price of it is astronomical for what it is. There is a slightly cheaper version of the same thing. Can’t quite remember the name but if you look on Aquarium gardens website you will find it. This is still quite pricey as well though.

Wonder if it’s worth a DIY attempt if you are handy? Make an acrylic box, find some opaque film that graduates from blue to white. Cover internal face of acrylic with a white or opaque film. Find a relatively cheap dimmable led and fit it in the bottom?
I’ve never seen one for sale 2nd hand, so not sure where you would find one for sale 👍


----------



## Nathanh2150 (6 May 2021)

Hi 👋 
Thankyou for your message if only I could get to aquarium gardens to take a look as Iv seen so many YouTube videos with this store featured in. I haven’t contacted them as of yet as didn’t know if they sold the Ada light as only came across it today when I went into scapenature 😊 I would like to say I’m diy confident but Yh I’m not i wouldn’t even know where to start.. hehe 🙃. I did think the same as the price is rather high but I guess you pay for the brand like everything elc these days hopefully soon they come down In price.


----------



## oreo57 (6 May 2021)




----------



## oreo57 (6 May 2021)




----------



## Ed Wiser (6 May 2021)

As I have an ADA 120p it would have been a special order. So I bought the Lightground background. Very happy with it. Very well made. I had tried the DIY method. I can make anything as I am a retired industrial maintenance man. 
But I decided I could not get the same look have trying the different diy method.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (6 May 2021)

Looks really good 👍🏻 and I wouldn’t know where to start on building one plus I won’t want to put all the work in to then find out it’s not the right colouration for the background with the led lights.


----------



## ScaperJoe (6 May 2021)

Ive been thinking about one of these for my ADA 60P but can’t bring myself to buy one at the asking price. I might take the plunge down the line - but does anyone know if there are added benefits besides aesthetics?


----------



## oreo57 (6 May 2021)

Well............. this didn't take long.. Sorry it's just funny to me.








						Aquarium Light Screen LED Designed for Aquascape backlight Nature tank ADA DE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Aquarium Light Screen LED Designed for Aquascape backlight Nature tank ADA DE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Chinese knockoff..Only about $50US cheaper (after shipping).. China's slipping..


----------



## Nathanh2150 (6 May 2021)

I don’t think it has any benefits to the plants more of just a back light.. as scapenature didn’t advise on any benefits to the light apart from the dimmer options and sizes. And yes I had already seen this one listed on eBay but thought to reach out to everyone that’s reads this post to see if they have got one in the Uk at a more reasonable price mark


----------



## jamila169 (6 May 2021)

if I was in the market for something like that, I'd go for the lightground one - I have built quite a few lightboxes for arty purposes and it's tricky to get a clean overall light in a diy one with LED strips, they need to go sideways and you need either more  depth or more opacity to avoid it looking spotty . _If_ I was to try it, I'd get samples of white and translucent acrylics from one of the many online custom plastics people in different thicknesses and see which ones would blur out your chosen LEDs with least loss of brightness in combination with a custom graduated opaque vinyl from one of the many POD sign companies out there. When you're happy, sandwich the vinyl between your opaque and a thin sheet of clear in the skinniest container your LEDs will allow (aluminium channel is spot on for this sort of job) use a decent glue like E6000 to glue the acrylic to your frame and make the back removable for maintenance, doctor a couple of s hooks to hang it
And now I want to make one😬


----------



## oreo57 (6 May 2021)

jamila169 said:


> if I was in the market for something like that, I'd go for the lightground one - I have built quite a few lightboxes for arty purposes and it's tricky to get a clean overall light in a diy one with LED strips, they need to go sideways and you need either more  depth or more opacity to avoid it looking spotty . _If_ I was to try it, I'd get samples of white and translucent acrylics from one of the many online custom plastics people in different thicknesses and see which ones would blur out your chosen LEDs with least loss of brightness in combination with a custom graduated opaque vinyl from one of the many POD sign companies out there. When you're happy, sandwich the vinyl between your opaque and a thin sheet of clear in the skinniest container your LEDs will allow (aluminium channel is spot on for this sort of job) use a decent glue like E6000 to glue the acrylic to your frame and make the back removable for maintenance, doctor a couple of s hooks to hang it
> And now I want to make one😬


Seems not too spotty here .See post 40.
Slightly different concept though.
I'm sure a camera and post processing could show some unevenness..








						Beamswork Double Hi Lumen 30 (gen4)
					

TopDogSellers agreed to my offer on E---bay and I finally have two of these 30" 110x0.5w fixtures on the way. Trying to cut down on my T5HO wattage. 112w replacing 192w.  If you don't mind me asking...what was your offer?




					www.plantedtank.net
				




Vids gone... it was 7 years ago.


----------



## jamila169 (6 May 2021)

oreo57 said:


> Seems not too spotty here .See post 40.
> Slightly different concept though.
> I'm sure a camera and post processing could show some unevenness..


yep, different concept- he has a lot of loss of intensity halfway , and I bet that foamcore didn't last long (massive dust magnet, and it warps if it's not supported properly), my musings are based on it being a true lightbox rather than a backlight so the intensity is even all over and moderated only by whatever gradient film you use


----------



## oreo57 (7 May 2021)

jamila169 said:


> yep, different concept- he has a lot of loss of intensity halfway , and I bet that foamcore didn't last long (massive dust magnet, and it warps if it's not supported properly), my musings are based on it being a true lightbox rather than a backlight so the intensity is even all over and moderated only by whatever gradient film you use


Frosted film is placed right on the glass.. (cuts par (maybe) but I digress). Any white reflective surface will work instead of foamcore.

Aluminum.. wood.
Doesn't solve the lightbox problem but a LED tv screen would work.. 
Besides the gradient is really part of the aesthetics..
You could probably get a flat screen tv cheaper than the ADA thing.. sorry the TV thing actually was a concept when contemplating some bizarre types of aquarium lighting..
another idea.. yea more of a picture frame thing..








						2 x 4 Edge-lit LED Panel 40W - Rivervale LED LIghting Corp
					

Edge Lit Flat Panels High Efficiency Series are a modern cutting-edge fixture producing 110 lm/W. Our edge-lit panels measure only ½ “ thick making us one of the slimmest panels in the marketplace today. The main advantages of our UL and DLC LED panels are that they are high-efficiency panels…



					rivervaleleds.com
				











						16in x 23in - Black Aluminum Snap Open Frame - Dimmable - Blank Ultra Thin LED Light Box
					

16in x 23in - Black Aluminum Snap Open Frame




					www.superbrightleds.com


----------



## jamila169 (7 May 2021)

oreo57 said:


> You could probably get a flat screen tv cheaper than the ADA thing.. sorry the TV thing actually was a concept when contemplating some bizarre types of aquarium lighting..


Pretty sure I've seen something like that using a laptop screen backlight somewhere on my perambulations round t'interwebs, possibly Reddit


----------



## oreo57 (7 May 2021)

jamila169 said:


> Pretty sure I've seen something like that using a laptop screen backlight somewhere on my perambulations round t'interwebs, possibly Reddit



If I remember correctly I believe I figured the output was too low for a planted tank and/or cofiguring say a tablet screen w/ asst circuitry ect was well above my paygrade.


----------



## Tom Michael (7 May 2021)

Expensive yes, but they look great to the right aquascape in IMO. I bought the Ada one in Japan and then realised it wouldn’t fit in my luggage so returned! As you would expect the build quality is excellent


----------



## Wookii (7 May 2021)

I believe this is the more cost effective one vs the ADA unit:









						The LightGround Back Light 60x36
					

The Light Ground Back Light 60x36 Illuminated LED backlight for your aquarium. Use without gradient film to brighten the aquarium or use with a coloured gradient film. comes with x1 blue-white gradient to get you started, other colours available. Easy to install  Bright contrasting background...




					www.horizonaquatics.co.uk
				




@Ady has both in his journal here: Aftermath. (ADA on the left, Light Ground on the right)


----------



## Nathanh2150 (7 May 2021)

Wookii said:


> I believe this is the more cost effective one vs the ADA unit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would this fit my aquascaper 900 ? As this would be ideal for my setup and would like to give it a go.


----------



## Wookii (7 May 2021)

Nathanh2150 said:


> Would this fit my aquascaper 900 ? As this would be ideal for my setup and would like to give it a go.



you would need the larger 90cm variant ofcourse:









						The LightGround Back Light 90x45
					

The Light Ground Back Light 90x45 Illuminated LED backlight for your aquarium. Use without gradient film to brighten the aquarium or use with a coloured gradient film. comes with x1 blue-white gradient to get you started, other colours available. Easy to install  Bright contrasting background...




					www.horizonaquatics.co.uk


----------



## Nathanh2150 (7 May 2021)

The Ada is the same price to this one has anyone had the horizon light ?


----------



## Wookii (7 May 2021)

Nathanh2150 said:


> The Ada is the same price to this one has anyone had the horizon light ?



The ADA one is £100 more, no?

ADA: £399
Lightground: £299


----------



## Nathanh2150 (7 May 2021)

Scapenature are selling the Ada at £300 which seems atm the better price


----------



## Wookii (7 May 2021)

Nathanh2150 said:


> Scapenature are selling the Ada at £300 which seems atm the better price



That's surprising, they are selling the 60 version for £275 - must be a pricing mistake. They don't seem to have the 90 on their website.


----------



## erwin123 (5 Jun 2021)

DET Light Screen for Aquarium Background
					

DET LIGHT SCREEN is a LED aquarium background screen that can easily be installed with provided hooks on the rear side of aquarium tank Comes with a Sky-blue film and Sunset film which create a beautiful background of your choice LIGHT SCREEN has a dimmer with remote controller that enables you...




					eastoceansg.com
				




Just FYI as I'm from Singapore so it may or may not be applicable to UK.

I recently bought a DET Light screen in 60x45 size (I understand ADA only does 60x36).  The shop I bought it for also stocks ADA stuff and the ADA light screen is like 3x the price.

The DET controller is a removable 'in-line' unit which does not work with timers (i.e. if power off, the light will not come on again when power is on with the wireless controller attached).

Edit: Today the timer worked with the wireless controller attached. When the timer powered on, the light screen turned on with the last remembered settings. I must have pressed something wrongly earlier.


----------



## David Shanahan (2 Jul 2021)

I wonder if it helps with lower stem health in deep tanks. Just a thought 🤔


----------



## oreo57 (2 Jul 2021)

David Shanahan said:


> I wonder if it helps with lower stem health in deep tanks. Just a thought 🤔


Depends..
Deferring to an authority..








						What Causes Stem Rot?
					

I just thought I would put this out there.  One more than one occasion and in different substrates and even in tanks at full throttle(with re: to c02 30 ppm, EI fertilization, and adequate lighting), I have noticed stem rot.  This is where, a plant(ambulia, Bacopa monnieri, Ludwiga Repens...




					barrreport.com
				





> Here's the general idea behind what is referred to as "auto fragmentation".
> Low nutrients, low CO2 particularly and low N, bad place to live.
> Maybe current, maybe light etc, anyway, the plants break up in hopes of drifting away to a better place and regrowing, sort of like seed dispersal, but much faster and better to find new and better habitat.
> 
> ...


My own personal thought.. If the plant has sufficient healthy biomass above the rot translocation of nutrients should suffice to keep the less productive parts healthy.
If they become err "parasitic" consuming but not producing that could cause some response and rot.
Plants will trans-locate nutrients, think trees in fall as chlorophyll is broken down and stored.


> In the autumn, when deciduous leaves begin to get old, the leaf is able to break down some of the expensive pigments it has produced (such as chlorophyll) and absorb parts of them back into the stems for other uses. When the green color of chlorophyll is gone, the other colors are unmasked.



More questions than answers really. Is this "spreading" mechanism active (plant signals start a shift to necrosis) or passive (lack of "on site" nutrients cause necrosis)?


----------



## dcurzon (13 Jul 2021)

DIY for about £20.








						Updating an old aquarium, Juwel Rekord 72, and other ramblings
					

I like the effects of that, how did you make the light screen?   I have seen the prices of the ADA ones :eek:



					www.ukaps.org
				



I will say, the foam board back has eventually warped.  That said, it would cost me next to nothing to pop a new straight piece of foam board on there.
Pros: cost, can set own colours, timing, light strength.
Cons: Its not posh ADA.


----------



## CJM70 (3 Dec 2021)

Ed Wiser said:


> View attachment 169807
> 
> As I have an ADA 120p it would have been a special order. So I bought the Lightground background. Very happy with it. Very well made. I had tried the DIY method. I can make anything as I am a retired industrial maintenance man.
> But I decided I could not get the same look have trying the different diy method.


Ed. Love the look of your tank and really like the juxtaposition between the wood and Skype on one side and very green portion on the other.

Can I ask what lights you’re using please?


----------



## mangeltrueman (3 Jan 2022)

DIY'd one myself. Total cost was about £30 i guess, mostly on the LEDs and the ESP8266 controller. Other stuff i had lying around. Diffusers from a broken TV and framed with some old wood battens.


----------



## arcturus (3 Jan 2022)

mangeltrueman said:


> DIY'd one myself. Total cost was about £30 i guess, mostly on the LEDs and the ESP8266 controller. Other stuff i had lying around. Diffusers from a broken TV and framed with some old wood battens.


Great job! But the critical component is the light diffuser. Solutions like semi-transparent films or acrylic panels deliver sub-par results... and buying a proper light diffuser raises the costs close to the commercial products  

PS: any reason to DYI the LED controller instead of using a WiFi controllable LED strip?


----------



## mangeltrueman (3 Jan 2022)

arcturus said:


> Great job! But the critical component is the light diffuser. Solutions like semi-transparent films or acrylic panels deliver sub-par results... and buying a proper light diffuser raises the costs close to the commercial products
> 
> PS: any reason to DYI the LED controller instead of using a WiFi controllable LED strip?


The diffuser does work pretty well for me. I also routed out the frame so that i can set the leds back as well as diffusing them on the routed out section. Doing this prevents any of the annoying "dotting" that you would often associate with DIY LED light boxes.





As for the controller, I have a lot of my home automation set up to control WLED on ESP8266 so its an easy thing to set up for me. Fully wifi controllable, along with much more powerful controls of the LEDS as they are individually addressable. Ive got a cool "aurora" style setting which makes it seems like there are the northern lights running around the lightbox. Not sure you get that with the commercial products?


----------



## arcturus (3 Jan 2022)

mangeltrueman said:


> Ive got a cool "aurora" style setting which makes it seems like there are the northern lights running around the lightbox. Not sure you get that with the commercial products?


Not sure if the commercial background panels have such degree of flexibility. But if you are building your own panel you can use a WiFi (or Bluetooth) controllable LED flexible strip bar with fully individual configurable segments that support colour gradients and dozens of fancy effects. I am trying to find a suitable way to diffuse the light of one of those bars but so far without too much success.


----------



## Ed Wiser (3 Jan 2022)

CJM70 said:


> Ed. Love the look of your tank and really like the juxtaposition between the wood and Skype on one side and very green portion on the other.
> 
> Can I ask what lights you’re using please?



The light I am using are GHL Mitras 
LX 7X04 
They are fully adjustable lights. 
Coming from a Saltwater background. I learned how important fully adjustable spectrum lights are. 
I have them dialed in now so the plants grow but hair algae doesn’t. 






						Mitras LX 7X04
					

Bright, efficient, beautiful




					store.aquariumcomputer.com


----------

